# broken seat release cable



## cheeba (Dec 29, 2002)

My 88 scirocco is getting the side bolsters refinished at an upolstery shop. I was going to order the cables that release the seat back, but it turns out that they have two lengths. I was just going to pull the cable out and measure it that way, but it was broken on both ends of the cable( by the handle and the by the right latch) so i was wondering if anyone knows which cable I need!! My seats are the blk/wht stripped with blk vinyl bolsters,headrests, and trim. not shure if there were two different seats versions in the 88 roccos, but if there was let me know, I need any help I can get. I would like to get the cable before they take the seat apart because it is a one day repair. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: broken seat release cable (cheeba)*

IIRC, you need one of each. Short one to the latch closest to the handle and a long on to the latch farthest from the handle. 
If you're not sure and I am not sure anymore since I did this long time ago, do one of 2 things. Go to a Junk yard and pull one yourself and find out, or what I did was use nylon rope threaded through several times that's worked for 3 Years now.


----------



## cheeba (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: broken seat release cable (fwdvw)*

thanks fwdvw for the info. the dealership was telling me that there was a short one for the left latch and two sizes for the right latch. but I suppose I could just buy both and replace both of them just in case . I don't think that their very expensive. also to get the seat covers off, do I have to take the staples out, or is there some ancors,screws,zippers, or what? I have yet to take out the seat to see. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: broken seat release cable (cheeba)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't think that their very expensive. also to get the seat covers off, do I have to take the staples out, or is there some ancors,screws,zippers, or what? I have yet to take out the seat to see. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Fold the seat forward, and feel on the bottom of the backing. You should feel 2 or three folded over metal tabs that are holding the seat back cover. Bend them out or straight and you can then pull the cover off of them. With these hanging open you should be able to see everything.


----------

